# Anything in Little Rock, AR?



## RyanL (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi,

I just moved to Little Rock.  I just wanted to casually put out some feelers to see what's going on D&D-wise in the area.  Please post if you play!

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## RyanL (Sep 2, 2006)

The next person to reply gets free punch and pie!*


* Punch and pie not included.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 2, 2006)

RyanL said:
			
		

> The next person to reply gets free punch and pie!*
> 
> 
> * Punch and pie not included.




Where's my damn punch and pie?  I'm in Conway, Arkansas...30 miles west of there.  There are a couple other Little Rock area folks that I've seen here, too... but it's 2:12 am and I can't remember their names....

So what brings you to central Arkinsaw?


----------



## RyanL (Sep 3, 2006)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Where's my damn punch and pie?  I'm in Conway, Arkansas...30 miles west of there.  There are a couple other Little Rock area folks that I've seen here, too... but it's 2:12 am and I can't remember their names....
> 
> So what brings you to central Arkinsaw?




I guess it's ultimately Katrina that brought me here.  I'm originally from New Orleans.  My company asked me to move to Little Rock so here I am.  My wife and I are enjoying it here so far.  We live in West Little Rock (extreme west), so according to the magic of google maps I'm about 30 miles due south of Conway.    

I play pretty much anything, but mostly D&D and D&D Miniatures.  I stopped collecting DDM in the turmoil of the past year, though.  Is there any DDM action in the area?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Ryan,

I don't know anyone who plays DDM.  My group and I have been together for almost 20 years (some more, some less), so we're pretty clannish and don't know much beyond our own little cosm.  I still can't remember the name of the other guy on the board from Little Rock (sorry).  We only get to play about once a month (sometimes less), and even then not every one one of my players can make it.  We did have a new guy join us this weekend for the first time, but he seems fine with the erratic schedule.  I can find out if he plays DDM and let you know, if you'd like!

What "style" of D&D do you prefer?


----------



## Treebore (Sep 4, 2006)

I know some people who can put you in touch with some people in Little Rock. If you play C&C your options will be even better.

I'll go PM them a link to this.


----------



## Breakdaddy (Sep 4, 2006)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I still can't remember the name of the other guy on the board from Little Rock (sorry).




Damn you!!!!!!   

I have a group here in Little Rock, though we havent played any 3.5 in a while. We mainly play WFRP 2nd edition and C&C. The group ranges from about 6 people up to 10 or so, and most of us work together at the state hospital. Unfortunately, we are currently at max capacity for our poor beleagured GM (me!), but Ill happily let you know when I get a spot or two to fill, we have a couple of guys that are seasonal for one reason or another, so they tend to come and go.


----------



## Breakdaddy (Sep 4, 2006)

I also have no problem at all chatting you up about RPGs at some time or another in case you are just looking to bounce ideas around or simply shoot the breeze about it.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey!  I could remember your avatar, but not the name!  I'm old and senile, forgive me.
Is there even a game shop in LR anymore where someone might post a "looking for a game" sign?  Jack's Hobbies in Jacksonville has a few RPGers who have some ads up, but that's all I know of.


----------



## Breakdaddy (Sep 4, 2006)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hey!  I could remember your avatar, but not the name!  I'm old and senile, forgive me.
> Is there even a game shop in LR anymore where someone might post a "looking for a game" sign?  Jack's Hobbies in Jacksonville has a few RPGers who have some ads up, but that's all I know of.




Theres one off of Rodney Parham here in LR and there is one in NLR (sherwood, actually).


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 4, 2006)

Breakdaddy said:
			
		

> Theres one off of Rodney Parham here in LR and there is one in NLR (sherwood, actually).




I didn't know Sherwood had one.  What's it called?  The one on Rodney Parham...if it's still owned by this REALLY tall guy who's run game stores for years in LR (I don't want to mention his name), I refuse to darken its door.


----------



## RyanL (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses.  I don't think I've played anything other than D20 games in recent years (D&D, Gamma World, Arcana Unearthed), but I'm not a system snob type of guy.  I'll pretty much play anything as long as the group is good.  I was blessed with a very good group for the past few years (in case they're reading: you guys rock).  Another we used to do is get together every once in a while and play games like Heroscape and Arena Maximus.  I really enjoy that type of games, though I don't own any.

As far as what style of D&D I prefer, I guess I'm not really sure I know what you mean.  I can say that in my old gaming group we generally tolerated a humorous tone and didn't take things too seriously, but seriously enough that we could hold a campaign together for years at a time.  We did a mixture of packaged modules and original material depending on who was acting as GM.  It was probably a little combat heavy.  I think we all like the cerebral stuff in theory, but it never seems to work out quite the way you want it.

I'll have to check out the game store on Rodney Parham.  Thanks again for the information.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 4, 2006)

RyanL said:
			
		

> As far as what style of D&D I prefer, I guess I'm not really sure I know what you mean.  I can say that in my old gaming group we generally tolerated a humorous tone and didn't take things too seriously, but seriously enough that we could hold a campaign together for years at a time.]
> 
> Yep...that's us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Breakdaddy (Sep 4, 2006)

Cal, its not run by Mike (whom I also disliked) anymore, it has changed hands twice since he had it (in the last year). The new guys are more into card games than RPGs though. The one in North Little Rock is called Imagine Game and Hobbies, its owned by a guy named Jay who is a relatively cool guy and runs a clean shop. Its only been there for a few months but he had the same business elsewhere before he moved here and he seems to know how to keep a business running.


----------



## Breakdaddy (Sep 4, 2006)

RyanL said:
			
		

> I'll have to check out the game store on Rodney Parham.  Thanks again for the information.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan




Ryan, its right by the Mcallisters there in the same shopping center if that helps, I cant remember the name of it at the moment though, sorry.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 5, 2006)

Breakdaddy said:
			
		

> Cal, its not run by Mike (whom I also disliked) anymore, it has changed hands twice since he had it (in the last year). The new guys are more into card games than RPGs though. The one in North Little Rock is called Imagine Game and Hobbies, its owned by a guy named Jay who is a relatively cool guy and runs a clean shop. Its only been there for a few months but he had the same business elsewhere before he moved here and he seems to know how to keep a business running.




If that's the case, I might stop by then.  Eric's Grandma would beat the snot out of me if I posted what I really thought of that guy.

If you get a chance to go Batesville, there's a small, miniatures oriented shop there called Woodshed Games.  It's a really nice place; clean, well organized, and with a staff who really are interested in customer service.


----------



## Dogen1 (Sep 5, 2006)

I never liked Mike, but you seem to have a big dislike for him.  

There is also a shop in Jacksonville.  I can't remember its name, but it is not far from fantasy fashion.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 5, 2006)

Dogen1 said:
			
		

> I never liked Mike, but you seem to have a big dislike for him.
> 
> There is also a shop in Jacksonville.  I can't remember its name, but it is not far from fantasy fashion.




The one in Jacksonville is called Jack's Hobbies.  It's mostly a model enthusiast's shop, but he has a decent collection of gaming stuff he inherited from the original owner, then kept going.

And yeah...I don't like Mike.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 5, 2006)

Ryan, here's my home email addie:  calvindotroachatgmaildotcom (punctuation not included).  Drop me a note.  I'm changing jobs in two weeks and will no longer be working in LR, but maybe we can get a chance to be geeks over a beer.


----------



## Dogen1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Breakdaddy said:
			
		

> Theres one off of Rodney Parham here in LR and there is one in NLR (sherwood, actually).




O.K. Where is the one in Sherwood?  I've never seen it.

There is a new place that just opened in Searcy, more mini's then anything else.  I dont think it will last long, it is in  a way off place, and I found it by accident.   I don't even remember if it had a name. 

We have 3 games going now, a 3.5 D&D hack and slash (great fun, not thinking required) a Midnight game, and a Warhammer RPG.  We (4 of us) play at a guys house off of McCain.  If you are interested drop me a line at gregatappraisear.com (change the at of course).

btw I think mike went across the pond when he sold out.


----------



## Breakdaddy (Sep 5, 2006)

Dogen1 said:
			
		

> O.K. Where is the one in Sherwood?  I've never seen it.
> 
> There is a new place that just opened in Searcy, more mini's then anything else.  I dont think it will last long, it is in  a way off place, and I found it by accident.   I don't even remember if it had a name.
> 
> ...




Imagine is on JFK past North Hills inside Sherwood. Its pretty new, so Im not surprised that you haven't seen it yet. Its pretty nice though, so check it out when you get a chance.

If Ryan is still on, I can be emailed at breakdaddy [at] gmail [dot] com. Drop me a line if you like, I check it a couple of times a week so Ill get back to you as soon as I remember to check it again.


----------



## RyanL (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm still here.  I will definitely get in touch with you guys via email.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Treebore (Sep 5, 2006)

See? Good guys.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, we rock the casbah.


----------



## motherofjade (Sep 10, 2006)

*Conway Gamers*

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/wizardscastle

Check this one out


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 10, 2006)

motherofjade said:
			
		

> http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/wizardscastle
> 
> Check this one out




Yep...I drive by it at least 4 times a week.  If you don't know where to look, you won't see it.  It's in the old Krossroads Flea Market building.  And who's Jason Curley?


----------



## motherofjade (Sep 11, 2006)

*Whos Jason Curley?*

Jason is the author of  "Vampires Rose" a really great book. Give it a read.

The game room is next to Michael's Barber shop on the side of the building.


----------

